# Coping With Suicidal Thoughts



## making_art

Safety Plan
From the Crisis Centre of BC

If you have thoughts of hurting yourself, start at Step 1. Go through each step until you are safe. Remember: Suicidal thoughts can be very strong. It may seem they will last forever. With support and time, these thoughts will usually pass. When they pass, you can put energy into sorting out problems that have contributed to you feeling so badly. The hopelessness you may feel now will  not last forever. It is important to reach out for help and support.  You can get through this difficult time. Since it can be hard to  focus and think clearly when you feel suicidal, please copy this and put  in places where you can easily use it, such as your purse, wallet or by the phone.

1. Do the following activities to calm/comfort myself:


2. Remind myself of my reasons for living:


3. Call a friend or family member:

Name:                                                            
Phone:

4. Call a backup person if person above is not available:

Name: 
Phone:

5. Call a care provider (psychologist, psychiatrist, therapist):

Name:
Phone:

6. Call my local crisis line:

Phone:

7. Go somewhere I am safe:


8. Go to the Emergency Room at the nearest hospital.

9. If I feel that I can’t get to the hospital safely, call 911 and request transportation to the hospital. They will send someone to transport me safely.


----------



## Rosie2x

making_art said:


> Safety Plan
> From the Crisis Centre of BC
> 
> If you have thoughts of hurting yourself, start at Step 1. Go through each step until you are safe. Remember: Suicidal thoughts can be very strong. It may seem they will last forever. With support and time, these thoughts will usually pass. When they pass, you can put energy into sorting out problems that have contributed to you feeling so badly. The hopelessness you may feel now will  not last forever. It is important to reach out for help and support.  You can get through this difficult time. Since it can be hard to  focus and think clearly when you feel suicidal, please copy this and put  in places where you can easily use it, such as your purse, wallet or by the phone.
> 
> 1. Do the following activities to calm/comfort myself:
> 
> 
> 2. Remind myself of my reasons for living:
> 
> 
> 3. Call a friend or family member:
> 
> Name:
> Phone:
> 
> 4. Call a backup person if person above is not available:
> 
> Name:
> Phone:
> 
> 5. Call a care provider (psychologist, psychiatrist, therapist):
> 
> Name:
> Phone:
> 
> 6. Call my local crisis line:
> 
> Phone:
> 
> 7. Go somewhere I am safe:
> 
> 
> 8. Go to the Emergency Room at the nearest hospital.
> 
> 9. If I feel that I can’t get to the hospital safely, call 911 and request transportation to the hospital. They will send someone to transport me safely.


how are you now? really good having this as it's a safe place you can come to.


----------

